# Red Flower farms new pics



## daisyjack (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my first kidding thread ever. All my does are first fresheners so keep your fingers crossed everything goes smoothly

first up is Ruby. Today she got her hair cut.

do on 1/29 only 16 more days to go.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2014)

She is very pretty.  She looks ready to go!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. We re all ready, now the wait begins. I have a doctors appt. on the 21st in Louisville so im thinking that's when she will have them. however today her tail did feel different then normal.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 16, 2014)

ok couple questions. Rudy seems to be snoring and making funny breathing sounds. It sound like two tree limps rubbing together in the wind. is this normal in last pregnancy? also when the babies get bigger is it more difficult to feel them move since there is less room?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## daisyjack (Jan 24, 2014)

5 days left and still no kids, yesterday I felt a big bulge move in her abdomen which gave me some relief that they is still moving, all three of my girls have been head butting and being very pushy and picking on my littlest doe.  Ruby has been standing away from the rest of them and today she walk right up to me to get some petting. I hope she has them this weekend, it's should be a little bit warmer out. around 30 degrees instead of 10


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2014)

well it is day 150 and no kids, ligs are almost gone and udder is feeling full. any guesses on when she will have them


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

Are those udder pics from today? 

Hope she kids soon!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 29, 2014)

yep they are from today, this will be her first freshening


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate to say this..... I don't think they will go today 
They don't look ready, udder looks to small   But then again, goats like to make us look like fools. 

I don't know how new you are to goats, or kidding. But thought I should post this link for you. It is a great page done by @Roll farms . Here is the link- 
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 30, 2014)

well it is day 151 and no babies yet. hope she has them soon because the wait is killing me, I bet she will have them on day 155 just because she loves all the attention. today she ate her breakfast and then went back in the kidding stall away from the herd. goat whisperer thanks for the link.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 30, 2014)

Oooooo that's encouraging! !!! 
Bambi ate all her dinner and grain in her birthing stall....5hours later there were 2 little bundles crying for milk! 
Hoping they come soon!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## daisyjack (Jan 31, 2014)

no kids yet on day 152


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh you poor thing. Your 100% on conception date? 
I'm hoping because its the girls first, they are cooking one big healthy baby and that's what the delay is.


----------



## daisyjack (Feb 1, 2014)

it is her first time, going on day 153 and I think today is the day. she is pawing at the ground, girl parts puffy and her udder has doubled in size and firm.


----------



## daisyjack (Feb 1, 2014)

Day 150View attachment 1323


and day 153


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 1, 2014)

Yaaaaaay!!!! Cannot wait for pictures of babies! !!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## daisyjack (Feb 2, 2014)

Ruby had her baby, ruby had her baby. She finally had a very large buck. I had to help get him out because he was in the wrong position. one of the legs was back. vet was called but I pulled him out before she could head to the farm. He was very week I couldn't get him to drink and starting to get cold so i warmed him up and gave him some milk throw a feeding tube him, he is now resting in front if the fire. pic will come soon.

how much pen G should I give ruby?

man I need a nap


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2014)

Great job!!! So glad you were able to help them out in time. Hope he is doing well and picking up. Good luck with them. Not sure about the penG


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 2, 2014)

5cc SQ per 100lbs for penicillin. 

Congratulations! !!!!! I am so thrilled you got him out and mama is doing okay and so are you!! Yes pictures of course, but making sure baby boy is good is #1. Have you given him any nutri-drench? Will really help perk him up. 

Very very happy for you. And yes I'm sure a nap is warranted!


----------



## Missy (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## daisyjack (Feb 3, 2014)

everyone is doing great his weight was 10 1/2 lb. I tried to put him back with mom but he kept on shivering in the corner so for now he is a house goat


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 3, 2014)

Awwww!!!!! So happy for you. It looks like your daughter is very excited too!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats on the kid! He is cute!   Wow, 10lbs? That seems big.  Of course, I've only had experience with nigerian dwarf goats...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2014)

Holy Moses! 10 1/2 lbs?? poor momma


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 3, 2014)

He is so cute! I am very glad to hear it all went okay and everyone is happy and healthy! All your does I could see in the pictures are beautiful! Keep posting pictures for us to see! He is so cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats!    He is a big boy!

Gotta love a house goat!


----------

